# Heater prices going up.



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Stopped into my supply house the other day and was told heaters are going up 10-20% depending on the model. They only sell Rheem and Ruud, so I don’t know if that applies to just them or if it’s industry wide. Apparently it’s because there’s a shortage on parts that they don’t produce, like the gas control and what not.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> ........... Apparently it’s because there’s a shortage on parts that they don’t produce, like the *gas control *and what not.


Sounds like you should order some spare controls now.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

My hvac supplier just told me Sheetmetal products and copper is going up 20-25% next week


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

good thing the demtards care about the USA...everything is going to go up, ill bet by summer gasoline will be 5 bucks a gallon...


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

My supply house informant called me a couple weeks ago and told me the same. 



OpenSights said:


> Stopped into my supply house the other day and was told heaters are going up 10-20% depending on the model. They only sell Rheem and Ruud, so I don’t know if that applies to just them or if it’s industry wide. Apparently it’s because there’s a shortage on parts that they don’t produce, like the gas control and what not.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Copper and ABS are going up too, maybe scrap will be worth more.. I doubt it.


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

My inside sales Rep notified me in early November, didn't really think about until last month.
He stated that it was due to the additional tariffs that Trump imposed upon China early last year.
Rheem, State, Bradford-White.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

bradford white is going up. pass the increase on to the customer. if you are doing flat rate, time to spend all day adjusting every price. my hourly bill out went up $5 per hour. june will be another $5. everything else is going up, so is my pay.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> Copper and ABS are going up too, maybe scrap will be worth more.. I doubt it.


Everything,I mean everything is going up so raise your prices and don't take the hit out of your profit


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just got the word, PVC is going up 20% now. My supply house is starting to run low on stock.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Just got the word, PVC is going up 20% now. My supply house is starting to run low on stock.


just wait, its going to get alot worse before or if it gets better......


----------



## BBern (Jun 14, 2021)

Debo22 said:


> My hvac supplier just told me Sheetmetal products and copper is going up 20-25% next week


40-50% since the beginning of the year. As I calculated right. And there is no end...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

BBern said:


> 40-50% since the beginning of the year. As I calculated right. And there is no end...











GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

You all should spend all your spare time searching eBay and Craigslist for deals.

I went back to time and materials this year to cover my rear. I’ve had sticker shock at material bills. PVC, copper, pex, water heaters. It’s all up big time.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Four years ago I could give a ballpark verbal quote for a 40 gallon electric replacement, including mixing valve and maybe some moderate repiping to add an expansion tank at just under 2K, with the company I worked for. Today that is closer to 3.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've gone to Time and Materials. The supply market is too volatile. I don't see myself ever changing from time and materials. The cost of living is trough the roof. Inflation is 4%, better raise your rates the same every year,


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

OpenSights said:


> Stopped into my supply house the other day and was told heaters are going up 10-20% depending on the model. They only sell Rheem and Ruud, so I don’t know if that applies to just them or if it’s industry wide. Apparently it’s because there’s a shortage on parts that they don’t produce, like the gas control and what not.


I was told that our State Commercial Grade 50 gallon gas water heaters went up 32% and PVC has gone up 70%.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Four years ago I could give a ballpark verbal quote for a 40 gallon electric replacement, including mixing valve and maybe some moderate repiping to add an expansion tank at just under 2K, with the company I worked for. Today that is closer to 3.


2K was a damn good price for all that work. I’m sure customers still gave you grief about the price.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Sounds like you should order some spare controls now.


Especially those Honeywell gas control valves that in my area fail at about 7 years old.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We do a flat rate for water heaters (depending). Flat rate amount is going up again.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't know how natural gas prices are where you guys are, but the usage for my house and shop went up 26% due to a cold snap, my over-all bill doubled... Strap yourself in, the next 3 years is going to be a bumpy ride...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I paying through the roof for Rheem heaters from my supplier. Seems like every month they go up. Installing a 50 gallon Propane today, my goodness they are high. Time and materials the only way to go now. Bid a job and you lose, materials are all over the place.


----------



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> good thing the demtards care about the USA...everything is going to go up, ill bet by summer gasoline will be 5 bucks a gallon...



It’s there.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sushison said:


> It’s there.


That post is from over a year ago!🤦‍♀️ 🤣 

I paid $3.89/gallon a couple days ago.


----------

